# Cold Smoked Bacon... again..  3rd and last batch in the smoker now...



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm probably gonna have 3 smoker loads to get all this bacon smoked....  Did I mention I want/need a bigger smoker...   

The tub has been sitting on the kitchen counter in the guest house for 2 weeks...  perfect temp... been running 35-40 inside there...   The plastic spacers are from the Craft Dep't. at W-Mart...  they keep the slabs apart so a little squishing and manipulating will allow for the curing solution to get in and out from between the slabs...  I like it... I'm more comfortable with the complete solution contact this way...   some think it's not necessary but... I'm the one who has to be comfy...    
I did check the accuracy of the wall therm... it was reading low by 4 degrees...    
The first batch of slabs is hanging in the smoker...  Electric heater is trying to get them up to a temp where condensate will not form when the smoke starts...  right now it's 35 degrees and 96% humidity.... dewpoint 34....   So if I can get them to 65 ish and run the smoker at 65 ish, I'll be good to go.... 
I've got a load of Hickory in the AMNPs....   It's drying in Brides kitchen oven.... It will be sliding into the Mailbox Mod...   Pops great invention....   she hasn't said anything yet....  she knows it's gonna smoke _BACON !!!!!
_It's amazing what a guy will do for some awesome bacon.....

Humidity96%
Wind SpeedSSW 8 MPH
Barometer29.87 in
Dewpoint34°F (1°C)
Visibility6.00 mi
Wind Chill28°F (-2°C)

Last Update on 19 Dec 10:11 am PST 

....click on pics to enlarge......












DSCF1896.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014





... 













DSCF1897.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014





... 













DSCF1898.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014





... 













DSCF1899.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014


----------



## roller (Dec 19, 2014)

I`m in....


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2014)

Pellets sure do light easily when they have been dried....    Light them.....    Let them burn for a few minutes.....    Then blow on them using a cocktail straw....  I saw that idea on "Life Below Zero"... where the dude gets his fire going with a quill...  Sure works good.....      Smoker holding at 58 degrees.... should stay close to that all day....   Dimmer switch is down as low as it goes and that's where the smoker likes to hang out.... _ PERFECT !!!!
_













DSCF1900.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014





... 













DSCF1901.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014





... 















DSCF1903.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014





... 













DSCF1904.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014





... 













DSCF1906.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014


----------



## roller (Dec 19, 2014)

I always have to dry mine or they will never light and stay lit..


----------



## susieqz (Dec 19, 2014)

i don't know how much heat that pellet tray will throw but i can probably do 65 durring the day, here.

how long do you need?

same for back bacon?


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks good so far!! 

DS


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2014)

susieqz said:


> i don't know how much heat that pellet tray will throw but i can probably do 65 durring the day, here.
> 
> how long do you need?
> same for back bacon?



I add one channel of smoke... about 3.5 hours...  There is very little heat because I have a Mail Box mod....  I need it or the smoker gets up over 100 with the AMNPS inside....    Bride likes 3.5 hours of hickory....  You can still taste the bacon....


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2014)

I had the second batch of pellets ready to go...   they are smoking perfect now........














DSCF1907.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014





... 













DSCF1908.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014






The smoker is holding perfect....  and the second batch of bellies is suckin' up the smoke.....   Third batch of pellets is drying in Bride's oven now....  













DSCF1909.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014





... 













DSCF1910.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2014)

Last batch....   1 full row of pellets smoking now.....  Timer set to turn off the smoker in 5 hours....   about 3.5-4 hours of smoke...   I'll see it in the AM....














DSCF1911.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2014


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 19, 2014)

Never thought of the oven to dry the AMNPS pellets, good idea.   No worries from my end, I live with the current day version of Peg Bundy.  When we were building the house, she asked the builder if we could just delete the kitchen from the plans...  We actually have Post-It notes that say, "the only reason I have a kitchen is because it came with the house."

Bacon looks like it'll be great Dave!  I have 10#'s of bellies split between wet and dry cures in the fridge now.  Should be ready for the smoke next week.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2014)

That bacon looks awesome, I can smell it in your fry pan from here !


----------

